# Alumacraft 14 ft. Semi-V modification



## Alan (Aug 15, 2012)

I have purchased a 1984 Alumacraft Semi-V, model T-14 SF. It is equipped with a 1987 Evinrude 30 hp (Model E30TECUB). The boat is in excellent condition, does not leak a drop! It has great storage and very good potential to be a real bream-killer! The main issue is the boat was idle for several years. All the wood components were rotted and had to come out. It seems the Alumacrafts built during this time were not designed to drain very well...At this point the motor runs, water pump puts out strong, but needs some carb work. My plan is to restore the boat to as close to its original glory as possible, main items follow:

Rebuild the floor decking using plywood and elevate it using composite decking material. I want it to be removable.
Restore all the storage tops and bench seats using plywood
Add a front deck, may also make this removable. 
All decking/seats to be carpeted
Restore all electronics, lights, bilge pump, and live-well components.
Add some additional floatation

I will use the boat for both fishing and duck hunting. I grew up at Reelfoot Lake, so it's bream, crappie, ducks, and catfish for me! Since the paint/trim is in such good shape, I decided not paint it. When duck hunting I will just camo the boat with burlap. This why I want the carpet flooring to be removable, because duck hunting is hard on the bottom of the boat.

This is all for now.


----------



## spotco2 (Aug 15, 2012)

That's a clean looking hull! 

What kind of condition is the transom wood?

Take lots of pics and post your progress. We love watching other people work


----------



## DJBombar (Aug 15, 2012)

Hey Alan,

Looks like a great project. I just started on here a few weeks ago myself and this forum has been great. Good Luck and i will be following your build.

Dave


----------



## Alan (Aug 15, 2012)

Transom is solid! So what do you guys think about that old fish finder? I look forward to using it, already found the old manual  I have taken lot's of pics so far and hopefully will log some time this weekend.


----------



## spotco2 (Aug 16, 2012)

Those old depth finders were fantastic when they came out. They were even better if you thought it showed a fish somewhere and you actually caught something in the area!

We've had several of those over the years and thought we were hi tech rednecks! Now days with structure and side scan it's more like sight fishing and almost not as much fun. Lord help if I come home with one of the new 360 units, my wife will kill me (but they sure are cool).


----------



## DJBombar (Aug 16, 2012)

Alan said:


> Transom is solid! So what do you guys think about that old fish finder? I look forward to using it, already found the old manual  I have taken lot's of pics so far and hopefully will log some time this weekend.



Never had any luck with those old fish finders. Spent more time screwing with them insted of fishing. I modified my old one for ice fishing and it works great for that. :LOL2:


----------



## Alan (Aug 16, 2012)

To better chronicle my build, here are a few more "befores"...


----------



## gillhunter (Aug 16, 2012)

Alan said:


> Transom is solid! So what do you guys think about that old fish finder? I look forward to using it, already found the old manual  I have taken lot's of pics so far and hopefully will log some time this weekend.


Great looking boat! My 1st boat, a similar Crestliner of the same vintage had the same fish finder. :LOL2: Looking forward to seeing your build.


----------



## Alan (Aug 16, 2012)

Gillhunter, hope to do my carpeting as nice as yours! Plan to get started this weekend... Your boat is a nice setup, very well done, and a functional boat! I am a big bream guy myself. I tend to fish shallow water in cut-grass, so the v-bow gets you through the grass nicely...


----------



## Alan (Aug 16, 2012)

Ok, now back to the build. I started with the floor. I removed the rear seat and decided to try and "stick-build" everything else so I would not have to remove the live-well, storage, and front bench. I have a good bit of clearance to work with and thought it would be better to avoid removing foam, rivets, etc. if I could help it. After giving the floor a good cleaning, it was time to get going. 

I wanted to design the floor to be removed so during duck hunting season I could remove the carpeted decking to preserve it. I may do the same for the front deck. I also wanted to elevate the floor a bit to keep it dry as possible. I am elevating the floor by using a composite decking material from Home Depot. It's easy to to work with and should never rot. 

Because I am stick-building the decking support, I had to install parts of it in two pieces (see photo). The same goes for the plywood- 2 pieces. The more I thought about it, I actually like the floor in two pieces because I can check under it any time and it want be as heavy/bulky to remove. I used 3/4 plywood, and will treat it with Spar Poly as many on this forum suggest. I went around-around about should I carpet or should I not... I decided to use an outdoor rated carpet from the HDepot, which I believe is called "Perfection" (Gray). I got it for about $2.00/yd2 on a damage sale, so I thought what the heck...


----------



## Alan (Aug 17, 2012)

Take a look at this boat's original factory brochure :arrow: ...


----------



## DJBombar (Aug 17, 2012)

The floor is looking good!!!! I like the composite material you used as cross members. Have you used it before?


----------



## Alan (Aug 17, 2012)

DJBombar said:


> The floor is looking good!!!! I like the composite material you used as cross members. Have you used it before?



Nope, but have seen it used on decks and seems to hold up well to weathering. The only downside is it's fairly heavy, so you have to be selective how you use it in your boat. I knew I could get away with ripping it in half and getting a little more mileage out of it. Also, by doing a removable floor, I reduced the need for decking under the seats, which saved some weight...


----------



## Ictalurus (Aug 17, 2012)

:WELCOME: Alan

Reelfoot lake is a great place to fish. I always seem to spend a bit of time getting my boat de-lodged from the stumps though  

Great looking boat, I'd imaging the 30 will push you right along.


----------



## Alan (Aug 18, 2012)

Ictalurus said:


> :WELCOME: Alan
> 
> Reelfoot lake is a great place to fish. I always seem to spend a bit of time getting my boat de-lodged from the stumps though
> 
> Great looking boat, I'd imaging the 30 will push you right along.



Great to hear from another Reelfoot Lake fisherman, stumps are part of it for sure. Bright side is no water skiing :wink:


----------



## Alan (Aug 25, 2012)

A question came up on another board about building a removable deck... As I previously indicated, I was considering building a removable deck on my build, so I am doing it. The main reason is to remove the fishing deck during duck season to give added capacity and stability and not wreck the carpet with muddy boots! In the pics below you will see what I came up with.


----------



## Alan (Sep 4, 2012)

Question for anybody... will the 11" pedestals be adequate for seating on the fishing deck? Thanks.


----------



## Comstocker (Sep 5, 2012)

Alan,

If you look in the pics I posted of my T14 remake the front pedestal is 13" and feels very comfortable. I don't know if the 2" lower height would make that big of a difference or not.


----------



## Alan (Sep 5, 2012)

The one I ordered actually has 2 inch spring on top of the 11 inch pedestal so I think it will be fine, thanks.


----------

